# SteveE



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, I didn't want to post this to the other thread, but just for the info..Taking a mental approach to physical painLocal doctor offers fibromyalgia programhttp://local.lancasteronline.com/4/26175The Role of Stress For Patients With Fibromyalgiahttp://www.wsoctv.com/health/7877125/detail.htmlFibromyalgia: Summaries of Researchhttp://www.niams.nih.gov/ne/highlights/spo...4/fibro_sum.htmNew Standard for the Treatment of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia http://www.fibroandfatigue.com/clinical.php#2Treating Fibromyalgia AFPhttp://www.aafp.org/afp/20001001/1575.htmlThe Scientific Basis for Understanding Pain in Fibromyalgia http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htmInt J Immunopathol Pharmacol. 2006 Jan-Mar;19(1):5-10. Related Articles, Links Fibromyalgia - new concepts of pathogenesis and treatment. Lucas HJ, Brauch CM, Settas L, Theoharides TC. Special Clinic for FMS and CFS, Trier, Germany. Fibromyalgia (FMS) is a debilitating disorder characterized by chronic diffuse muscle pain, fatigue, sleep disturbance, depression and skin sensitivity. There are no genetic or biochemical markers and patients often present with other comorbid diseases, such as migraines, interstitial cystitis and irritable bowel syndrome. Diagnosis includes the presence of 11/18 trigger points, but many patients with early symptoms might not fit this definition. Pathogenesis is still unknown, but there has been evidence of increased corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) and substance P (SP) in the CSF of FMS patients, as well as increased SP, IL-6 and IL-8 in their serum. Increased numbers of activated mast cells were also noted in skin biopsies. The hypothesis is put forward that FMS is a neuro-immunoendocrine disorder where increased release of CRH and SP from neurons in specific muscle sites triggers local mast cells to release proinflammatory and neurosensitizing molecules. There is no curative treatment although low doses of tricyclic antidepressants and the serotonin-3 receptor antagonist tropisetron, are helpful. Recent nutraceutical formulations containing the natural anti-inflammatory and mast cell inhibitory flavonoid quercetin hold promise since they can be used together with other treatment modalities. PMID: 16569342Side NOTE: CRF and mast cells are implicated in IBS.Arthritis Res Ther. 2006 Apr 24;8(3):208 [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links Biology and therapy of fibromyalgia: pain in fibromyalgia syndrome. Staud R. Division of Rheumatology and Clinical Immunology, McKnight Brain Institute, University of Florida, Gainesville, Florida 32610, USA. staudr###ufl.edu. ABSTRACT : Fibromyalgia (FM) pain is frequent in the general population but its pathogenesis is only poorly understood. Many recent studies have emphasized the role of central nervous system pain processing abnormalities in FM, including central sensitization and inadequate pain inhibition. However, increasing evidence points towards peripheral tissues as relevant contributors of painful impulse input that might either initiate or maintain central sensitization, or both. It is well known that persistent or intense nociception can lead to neuroplastic changes in the spinal cord and brain, resulting in central sensitization and pain. This mechanism represents a hallmark of FM and many other chronic pain syndromes, including irritable bowel syndrome, temporomandibular disorder, migraine, and low back pain. Importantly, after central sensitization has been established only minimal nociceptive input is required for the maintenance of the chronic pain state. Additional factors, including pain related negative affect and poor sleep have been shown to significantly contribute to clinical FM pain. Better understanding of these mechanisms and their relationship to central sensitization and clinical pain will provide new approaches for the prevention and treatment of FM and other chronic pain syndromes. PMID: 16684376Hope this helps in someway.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One moreLiving Effectively and Adapting to Fibromyalgia PART 3: Techniques for Managing Painhttp://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...le.cfm/ID/3083/


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks, eric. I'll go through these with her when I get a chance. I don't see her much it seems. She goes to work before I do, gets home after I do and falls asleep before I do (which is partially due to the meds they now have her on). BTW: I bought a used set of Mike's tapes.


----------

